# Any opinions on the pen boxes from Gems On Display?



## Darios

Does anyone have an opinion on the Gems on Display pen boxes?  For a cardboard box and a minimum order of 50 they come in about $1.26/unit or $2/unit with custom logo.      
I'm wondering if anyone has seen any fatal flaws or on the other end have been specatularly impressed.


----------



## studioseven

I've ordered from them before.  Had my logo printed on them.  They did a nice job.  Not sure which box you are looking at.  The pen boxes start at $1.08 (SKU#: 80B-1).  I recommend staying away from the bracelet boxes.  They are way too long, and the pen gets lost in them. 

Seven


----------



## Darios

studioseven said:


> I've ordered from them before.  Had my logo printed on them.  They did a nice job.  Not sure which box you are looking at.  The pen boxes start at $1.08 (SKU#: 80B-1).  I recommend staying away from the bracelet boxes.  They are way too long, and the pen gets lost in them.
> 
> Seven


Thank you.  That's the box I'm looking at. There's a shipping add on if you don't get a logo.


----------



## Todd in PA

Yes, I’ve ordered these before and am happy with them. Packaging is important if you’re selling. These fit the bill for my current operation.






The minimum order is 50, but the minimum order for customized printed boxes is 200. Total with tax is $252. It was my second order.

They have several colors—gold, silver, etc. They enclosed a sampling of each with my order which I guess I discarded. One was a multicolor foil which I might have ordered instead if I’d known about it. So I’m telling you. It looked really sharp in the black matte box.


----------



## Darios

That's good to know.    It looks like they may have done away with the minimum order for logos in favor of a one-off fee of $36 for orders under 200.  I'll post here if they kick it back.


----------



## TDahl

I ordered from them as well. The boxes turned out very nice, and I have had lots of compliments on them.


----------



## keithbyrd

I use them - have been pleased


----------

